# Newbie



## TNkitties (May 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! My name is Ashley and I have 7 healthy, crazy kitties. Most are ones my husband and I took in as kittens when we were living in an apartment near where people would just drop cats off or let them roam. These consist of Frodo, our big grey cat, Wednesday, who's grey tabby with lots of white who's a little skittish, Leela who came up to us pregnant and starving and her only surviving baby DeeDee, a little tuxedo cat who stole my heart! Before we had found the others when we just had Frodo and felt he needed a friend we went to a shelter and adopted Sammy the Siamese who is perhaps the sweetest one of them all. Then earlier this year I got two kittens from a friend that needed a home, these are Maggie and Whisky and they are the two trouble makers! Needless to say I think 7 cats is more than enough so I think I've reached my limit! Lol They have all been fixed, have had shots, etc. And are happy and healthy. They do have their own little quirks which I will mention in later posts, but that's about it!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey there Ashley!
Welcome! Holy, cannoli! :yikes Seven kitties? That's awesome!! :thumb I can barely tolerate it with my two sometimes, so hopefully you can tell me the secrets of managing so many, lol! You've definitely joined the right forum, lol!
Looking forward to your future posts soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum, Ashley!
7cats!, I'll call and raise you 3! 

Isn't it amazing how they add up?!
And when you least expect it, it seems another little one finds you!
I Really feel I've reached my limit 
to...!! 
Hope you learn a lot and have fun here!
Pictures would be awesome!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Goodness, 7 cats xD thats awsome! I cant wait to see pics of all of them and learn more about them ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TNkitties (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'll try to post pics soon!


----------



## TNkitties (May 11, 2014)

OK Hi again! So I made an account on here and then just lost track of it but now I'm finally back again!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ashley,
LOL! Glad you found your way back! Still looking for some pictures! 
Sharon


----------



## TNkitties (May 11, 2014)

I'll try to. It wasent working for me last time.:/


----------

